# MP3 Player Format Problem...



## iPhoenix (Aug 23, 2006)

Hello Everybody,

I was listening to my Curtis 256MB MP3 Player when the batteries ran out. I put in new batteries but when I turned my MP3 player on, the screen said "Incorrect format, reformat the player!" then it turned off... I turned it on again and the same message appeared. So I tryed switching batteries, but still, the message appeared. Finally, I plugged the MP3 player into the USB port, went to My Computer, and right clicked on Removable Disk (E... It took a minute or 2 for my computer to load the drop down window... It ussually takes like a second or so to load the drop down window when you right click on something but not in this case... :4-dontkno Finally, once it loaded, I clicked Format... Then my computer got an error report and closed My Computer... I tryed this again... Same thing. :sigh: What should I do? :dead: How can I format my MP3 player? Is there another way? If so please tell me! I am not an extremely tech smart person so if you could put the instructions in a simple form, that would be terrific. And if this will help, here is a picture of my MP3 player: (Sorry if the photo is a little too big)









Thanks! -Justin (iPhoenix)


----------

